# برنامج محاكة cnc ansoft_CNC_Simulator_v6_45_Multilang_BEAN



## ammar-kh (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا برنامج محاكة لمكائن ال cnc على التوررنت 
جحم الملف 108 ميجا فقط و فيه عدد كبير جدا و متنوع من المكناتcnc 









رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/243281695/2f90222a/Nanjing_Swansoft_CNC_Simulator.html

البرنامج رهيب جدا

ملاحظة: ممكن كتلوجات انجليزية "وليست اي لغة اخرى" لبعض المكنات الموجود داخل البرنامج
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
ارجوا ان تستفيدوا من البرنامج
:78:


----------



## mohamed elhamdi (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك اله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## walid_022 (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك اله فيك


----------



## haythemvip (19 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mezmez (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

